# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات العام >  استفسار

## hossam hamada012

لو سمحتي يادكتور ياريت تقوليلنا علي اهم حاجه في المنهج جنائي الفرقه 2 ونركز علي ايه اكتر حاجه؟؟؟؟

----------


## سدين لاشيم

شكككككرا للهتمام

----------


## مروه على

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------

